
Facebook's WhatsApp brings digital payment to users in Brazil - hikarudo
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-whatsapp-brazil-payments/facebooks-whatsapp-brings-digital-payment-to-users-in-brazil-idUSKBN23M1MS
======
rafaelturk
This is their first step into a much bigger ecosystem that will start in
Brazil in Q4. Brazil will allow micropayments in very interesting schema based
on QRCodes, PIX.

